# برنامه نویسی سطح پایین > توسعه‌ی هسته‌ی سیستم عامل >  همکاری در زمینه ساخت یک سیستم عامل بومی

## erfan2007jahangiri

سلام. میخواستم بگم من یک برنامه نویس C++‎ هستم که دارم دوره ی متوسطه آن را طی می کنم. قصد داشتم یک سیستم عامل بومی و ایرانی را از ۰ شروع کنم و تا ۱۰۰ پیش برم و بسازم. نام سیستم عامل M**OS هست و اون ** رو برای دیده نشدن و کپی نشدن گذاشتم. خب میخوام یه سیستم عامل پویا بسازم و مانند Windows باشد. این ایده فضایی نیست. هر چیزی شدنیه.

***

تصمیم دارم از نسخه ی 0.1 تا 1.0 به صورت کنسولی پیشرفته باشه. نسخه های 1.1 تا 2.0 یه چیزایی مثل ویندوز XP باشه. از نسخه ی 2.1 تا 3.0 هم مانند ویندوز 10.

***

میخوام که قدم به قدم برم تا به مشکلی بر نخورم. میخوام هسته ی سیستم عامل رو با C++‎, بوت لودر رو با Assembly و UI رو با Java بنویسم. هنوز پروژه رو استارت نزدم😔 در واقع میخوام برنامه نویس، گرافیست و ... جذب کنم.

***

1. برنامه نویس مسلط بر Command Prompt
2. برنامه نویس مسلط بر Assembly
3. برنامه نویس مسلط بر Java
4. گرافیست مسلط بر Photoshop و After Effects
5. گرافیست مسلط بر Material Design

***

در واقع نمیخوام کسی رو استخدام کنم. صبر کنید پست را نبندید. 😢 تا آخر بخوانید. من میخواهم این افراد را در پروژه شریک کنم و 50% سود پروژه را در بین برنامه نویس ها و گرافیست ها به صورت یکسان تقسیم کنم. 🤑🤑🤑

***

نظرتان چیست؟ اگر سوالی داشتید در کامنت ها بپرسید، در کمتر از ۲۴ ساعت جواب شما را می دهم. و برای برقرای ارتباط با من میتوانید از طریق پل های ارتباطی زیر اقدام کنید و با من همکاری کنید :

***

1. تلفن همراه من : 09380084776
2. ایمیل : erfanjahangiri5@gmail.com

***

لطفا فقط در صورت اقدام به مشارکت و دورکاری به من زنگ بزنید و یا به ایمیل من پیام دهید.

بای بای ...

----------


## erfan2007jahangiri

بچه ها دیگه پروژه کار نمیکنه درگه سیستم عامل نخواهیم ساخت . . ‌‌.

----------

